# posts not posting/vanishing



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

This isn't the data backup deal but one where I type up a quick reply and click on "Post Quick Reply" only to be brought to a new blank posting box. The box is empty - nothing of my post is there so I hit the "back" arrow on firefox to go back to the previous screen where I had typed out a well thought out, grammatically correct and extremely interesting missive, only to see it for a brief fraction of a second before it disappears and leaves a blank quick reply post box.

This has happened to me several times since the change over. I figure I'm good for a few errors of hitting the wrong button, but this is happening more frequently than my standard typos or clicking of wrong boxes. Has anybody else had this happen to them?


----------



## clarnibass (Jun 27, 2003)

Did happen to me, but generally a good idea, if your post is not very short, to select it all and copy. That way you can paste if something like this happens.


----------

